# How many storms?



## Steeley (Sep 28, 2003)

I was wondering how many storms you plan on for a bid job I live in Brunswick, Maine also looking fo how many times you have to sand in a year a guess would be good


----------



## CPSS (Mar 15, 2002)

You really have to check the history for your area. Usually average the past 5 years, then add some for safety.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Steeley, if you'd like, I've kept records of snowfalls for the Palermo area for the past three years.

Basically, I use a factor of "12" to figure seasonals. If you don't know how to use that, send me a PM and I'll show you how I figure seasonal contracts.


----------



## BWinkel (Oct 23, 2003)

The average for me in Hollis over the last 9 years comes to around 11 plowable events per season. I have a high of 15 and a low of 7. I have always used 12 or 13 as a base for seasonal accounts. I do have one commercial "keep clean" account that I plow appox. 20 times a year (my favorite). As far as sanding goes, I have no idea. I'm just getting into that myself.
Hope this helps.


----------



## BWinkel (Oct 23, 2003)

Steeley, 
Forgot to mention, the trigger depth will greatly affect how many times you need to plow. 3" vs. "keep clean". I will plow 1/2" at my keep clean account.


----------



## Steeley (Sep 28, 2003)

Thanks for the info


----------

